# Bold Brisket for the Guys at SOTB



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Doing a 7lb brisket for the boys at SOTB for Friday night supper.  Rubbed it down with Bold Wolfe Rub, using hickory, kingsford and sand in the pan.  I'm gonna slice and vacuum seal and we'll reat on Cappy's gasser, hope they like it (fingers crossed)!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 20, 2006)

can't wait!  Our Friday feast menu includes Finney's Championship winning
fire roasted gazpacho, Cappy's abts, Big GQ's shrimp ala Garland, Larrys
famous smoked beef, Rev Marvins chicken sandwiches, and Cappy's peach cobbler with peach ice cream.  Yall come!  Hop Sing number one cook!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 20, 2006)

Damn Larry, at $3.59/lb, I'm hoping that the checkout person had a ski-mask and a gun. That is f--king ridiculous.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Damn Larry, at $3.59/lb, I'm hoping that the checkout person had a ski-mask and a gun. That is f--king ridiculous.



That's what the flats normally run from BJ's here.  I can get a packer at Sam's for $1.48lb, but it's a 130 round trip...........


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> can't wait!  Our Friday feast menu includes Finney's Championship winning
> fire roasted gazpacho, Cappy's abts, Big GQ's shrimp ala Garland, Larrys
> famous smoked beef, Rev Marvins chicken sandwiches, and Cappy's peach cobbler with peach ice cream.  Yall come!  Hop Sing number one cook!


Man that's a feast


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 20, 2006)

I wanna go to SOTB just for that !


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 20, 2006)

Whooa!!

I'm a happy boy,  Happy boy!  I'm a happy boy...Happy boy...hubba, hubba, hubba, hubba, hubba.

I guess you don't need nutin from me.

I'll bring the women!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

We're bout half way there, briskets at 160* and foiled.  The "Bold" Wolfe Rub is forming a nice bark and smelling pretty dang good.  The true test will be in the opinions of the boys in Myrtle!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 20, 2006)

not sure I can wait 2 more weeks for that!!


----------



## Finney (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm gonna make a Costco run once we're setup to get potato salad and cheap beer.  We'll figure out what elase we need.  If anything.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Briskets done and I've gotta say, "I'm diggin' this "Bold" Wolfe Rub"!  Very good flavor!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh man Larry, that looks great!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2006)

I wish I was diggin' in to that brisket! Looks great(no drooling smiley anymore  )
Can't wait to try the bold new taste of Wolfe Rub........(no applause or anxious smiley either) But their both there


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 20, 2006)

you're bringing brisket too, right?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you're bringing brisket too, right?



Brisket and two rack of ribs, bring your appetite!


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 20, 2006)

Look great larry!! Sounds like you guys are going to be eating really good down there.

Chris


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 20, 2006)

Brisket looks very good Larry.  Glad you are coming up with new offerings in the rub lineup.


----------



## Finney (Aug 20, 2006)

Chris' brisket looked better.

But I'll eat yours.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Chris' brisket looked better.
> 
> But I'll eat yours.



Yeah, his did look better!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 21, 2006)

Can you bring Chris' brisket?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 21, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Can you bring Chris' brisket?




ROFLMAO


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3k0j1ofm]Can you bring Chris' brisket?




ROFLMAO[/quote:3k0j1ofm]

What are you laughing at???  At least my wife can't cook better than me!


----------



## Finney (Aug 21, 2006)

Can't wait to eat all the Wolfe food.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 21, 2006)

Briskets look good....whens the bold wolfe rub hittin the market?? gotta love the new emoticons  [smilie=wine.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Briskets look good....whens the bold wolfe rub hittin the market?? gotta love the new emoticons  [smilie=wine.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]



Hopefully soon (month or so).  Doing more testing to make sure it's "right".  It'll depend alot on the feedback from my "Guinea Pigs"!


----------

